# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Algas y ovillo.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros abro este nuevo tema que será un poco pequeño pero como suele ser asombroso.

Voy a empezar  explicando que esta muestra la he recolectado de una pileta de una fuente de carretera, la idea era intentar reconocer el tipo de alga que la colonizaba, la sorpresa fue ver una especie de ovillo en la muestra.





Todavía no lo tengo acabado así que seguirá.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (23-abr-2014),santy (26-abr-2014),sergi1907 (23-abr-2014),willi (23-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo otro apartado de este tema.
La alga es una clorofita llamada Spirogyra sp y se llama así por la disposición de los cloroplastos.







Ya hemos averiguado la especie de alga pero la pregunta es: ¿ Quién ha construido el ovillo ?

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (27-abr-2014),Los terrines (25-abr-2014),santy (26-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para acabar subo el vídeo del organismo que ha realizado el ovillo o capullo, creo que puede ser una larva de mosquito pero no tengo la certeza, cualquier ayuda será bien recibida.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (26-abr-2014),santy (26-abr-2014),sergi1907 (26-abr-2014),willi (28-abr-2014)

----------


## Calima

> Bueno compañeros subo otro apartado de este tema.
> La alga es una clorofita llamada Spirogyra y se llama así por la disposición de los cloroplastos.
> 
> ........
> 
> Ya hemos averiguado la especie de alga .........
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Hola Francisco:
En primer lugar mi felicitación por la calidad que estas logrando en las microfotografias.
Y a continuación una pequeña corrección: creo que has averiguado el genero del alga, pero llegar a averiguar la especie puede ser mucho más complicado. Por ello tenemos el socorrido método de referirnos a ella como Spirogyra sp. 

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Calima por el recordatorio últimamente estoy poco sensible con los detalles, en estos momentos voy un poco más por la cantidad que por la calidad.
Supongo que en esto como en todo juega un gran papel los estados de ánimo.
Sabes que tienes todos mis apoyo en las correcciones que hagas.
Un saludo, amigo.

----------

